# Hawthorne



## gymmanager (Jul 19, 2019)

Missing a couple things but the price is cheap for California. I'm too lazy to drive to the bay or I'd get it myself.

Ad reads: Offering a Vintage Wards Hawthorn bicycle. Designed for Strength, Beauty and Speed. Standards twin bar model. Original red, white and blue paint. New white wall tires. Ride as-is or continue to restore this beautiful bike back to life. Serious buyers only, price is firm.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 19, 2019)

I'm on it! Just left a message


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 19, 2019)

Deal in the works and I have a bud who will pick it up! Sweet!!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 19, 2019)

Lucky! I tried to buy it. How did this last 2 days on CL. Hope you get it Mike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 19, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> Lucky! I tried to buy it. How did this last 2 days on CL. Hope you get it Mike!



Pick up set up! Why you trying to steal my bike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 19, 2019)

I have a light and a set of trussrods I was going to sell a while back what will work perfectly on this bike. Just need to find a matching carrier. I had one and sold it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 19, 2019)

Thinking it'll look pretty sweet next to my blue Snyder built HTB!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 19, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Pick up set up! Why you trying to steal my bike!



Lol I had no idea you were after it. I tried to Get ahold of the guy as soon as this was listed on here!  I’m glad your getting it! It will definitely look good sitting next to his brother!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 19, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Thinking it'll look pretty sweet next to my blue Snyder built HTB!
> View attachment 1032712



Nice bike, mike. Ride on. Razin.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 19, 2019)

Paid and getting picked up in the morning. Thanks @gymmanager


----------



## gkeep (Jul 19, 2019)

Mike, nice score! Thats just across the island from me, must be the same person listing the CWC Roadmaster. What else does he have?? https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/d/oakland-antique-roadmaster-skiptooth/6921564830.html.


----------



## gymmanager (Jul 19, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Paid and getting picked up in the morning. Thanks @gymmanager



Congratulations Mike, glad you swooped that up! - Vaughn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 19, 2019)

gymmanager said:


> Congratulations Mike, glad you swooped that up! - Vaughn



Thanks!  PM sent.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2019)

gkeep said:


> Mike, nice score! Thats just across the island from me, must be the same person listing the CWC Roadmaster. What else does he have?? https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/d/oakland-antique-roadmaster-skiptooth/6921564830.html.




Sure looks like the chain stays are bent towards the right on that. Or maybe it's an illusion? 

Great job reeling that one in @fordmike65 !


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2019)

gkeep said:


> Mike, nice score! Thats just across the island from me, must be the same person listing the CWC Roadmaster. What else does he have?? https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/d/oakland-antique-roadmaster-skiptooth/6921564830.html.



Looks like a different seller. Must be a couple old bike guys in the area.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2019)

She's a lil rough, but not gonna complain. Big thanks to @island schwinn  and his beautiful wife Lola for picking it up for me.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 20, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> She's a lil rough, but not gonna complain. Big thanks to @island schwinn  and his beautiful wife Lola for picking it up for me.
> View attachment 1033014



If you want to get your money back out of it let me know! Sweet bike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> If you want to get your money back out of it let me know! Sweet bike!


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 20, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> If you want to get your money back out of it let me know! Sweet bike!



Maybe we can work a deal  I'm sure @fordmike65 wouldn't mind.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 20, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Maybe we can work a deal I'm sure @fordmike65 wouldn't mind.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 20, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Maybe we can work a deal  I'm sure @fordmike65 wouldn't mind.



Hahahhhha PM SENT!






JK @fordmike65


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> Hahahhhha PM SENT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


>




I knew I should have warned you about that @island schwinn guy!  :eek:


----------

